# Stoeger Cougar 8000 Handgun



## streetrods (Dec 29, 2009)

Hey y'all, anyone ever had a Stoeger Cougar 8000 Handgun? The price is right and don't know anyone who's ever had one.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Stoeger Industries is a subsidiary of Beretta. The Stoeger Cougars are made in Turkey using the same machinery that Beretta used to make the original Cougars. It is every bit the quality of the Beretta. The Stoeger 8000 in 9mm is identical to the Beretta Cougar L Type P (Cougar L slide, lighter barrel and beveled slide, but with a full-length magazine).

Additional Information:

http://www.stoegerindustries.com/firearms/stoeger_cougar.php

http://www.vursan.com.tr/index_en.htm

:smt1099


----------



## PilotAlso (Jan 2, 2009)

I've got one on my hip in a SuperTuck as I type this response.

I couldn't be happier with it. Low cost, reliable, and accurate.


----------



## JBPDXOR (Dec 5, 2009)

I have over 1300 rounds without any FTF or FTE, using the cheapest stuff that was available. I love the way the grip fits my hand. It was love at "first Grip". It justs is right for me. Beretta has magazines for $19.95. You should know this pistol is NATO approved for long life. I like the feel of an all metal gun, plus the weight helps with recoil. Yup, the cougar 8000 is more Accurate than I am.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

I have held and considered the Cougar on more then one occasion. I reaaly like the way it feels. I will own one in the next couple years I am sure I just need to get to the point where my new need is a metal 9mm again.

RCG


----------



## twodogs (Oct 15, 2007)

I have a Stoeger Cougar & I love it. IMO - it is the best bargain in the market. Essentially, you get a Beretta for $400. I was a little hesitant at first, but compare it side by side with the Beretta model, and you won't tell the difference. Same tooling, same gun. It is more accurate than I will ever be, and it has been 100 percent reliable. It feels perfect in my hand. The only downside that I can think of is the weight, but a lot of guys carry guns that heavy. If you are going to carry it, buy a good holster & belt.


----------



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

*Me too...*

I'll echo everyone else's positive remarks. I really enjoy mine - shoots great, very reliable. I'd highly suggest one. :smt023


----------

